# Myford Lathe Advice



## gregmcateer (10 Jul 2018)

Evening Folks,
A friend who's Dad has passed away and would like to move his old lathe has asked me to see if any of you good people know;
The model of this lathe
The dismantling and transportability - i.e. Is it relatively straightforward or specialist?






Many thanks in advance,

Greg


----------



## Blockplane (10 Jul 2018)

Myford 7 series, looks to be a Super 7. Fairly straightforward to move, given sufficient manpower .


----------



## Rorschach (10 Jul 2018)

It's an ML7 but a high end version with gearbox and clutch.

You will need 2 stout men to move it, but otherwise it's not too bad. They are very badly balanced towards the headstock end so take care there. I recommend removing the tailstock, chuck, cross slide and motor as a minimum.

Nice looking lathe though and extra desirable with the gearbox on it.


----------



## J-G (10 Jul 2018)

Blockplane":1vmznnoe said:


> Myford 7 series, looks to be a Super 7. Fairly straightforward to move, given sufficient manpower .



Certainly not a Super 7. It's an ML7 (I have both) with Gear-box.

Taken off the stand it can easily be moved by two men in reasonable health. I'm 76, 10st 3 and two days ago I moved my Super 7 from one side of my workshop to the other (about 2½ metres) on my own. ---- No I didn't 'pick it up' -- I 'walked' it


----------



## gregmcateer (11 Jul 2018)

Hi gents
That's really helpful. 
Thanks for your speedy responses
I'll let him know
Greg


----------



## johnbaz (13 Sep 2018)

I had to carry my 7 in to the garage on my own as my lads were away at work  






It was the same when I traded a woodlathe for this Granville Snior, Removed bits but still almost broke me back!!






And again when I 'won' this Startrite bandsaw off the bay, Two big lads put it in to my car but I was on me todd again so I got a spanner and stripped the saw from the stand, Almost all the weight is in the saw though!







John


----------

